# Picture Motion Browser Problem



## jmp96 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a sony HDD camcorder DCR-SR72 and have previously used picture motion browser perfectly satisfactorily.

Recently I have downloaded some more video clips onto my computer (XP) and I am no longer seeing thumbnail images or able to play the clips. Where the thumbnail picture should be is a sort of frame with a crack down it.

The clips are on the computer as I'm able to play them with WINDVD however they won't open with Windows Media Player, Creative Media Source or Quicktime.

Does anyone have any idea what the problem may be?


----------



## Sevenducks (Mar 2, 2008)

I am also having problems with picture browser. Bought a new DCR-HC48 and installed picture browser onto vista machine. I installed the Vista updates from the Sony site.
Every time I click to open a file I have downloaded from the camera I get an error message " The browser has stopped working " Windows will close and notify of a solution. Nothing happens from there. Has anyone had a similar problem or have a solution?

Thanks Tony


----------



## larsag (Sep 6, 2008)

My version of SPUBrowser.exe (2.100.04170) crashes a few seconds after startup.
I need to run it as admin. to get it to work. It may have something to do with the
permissions then. 

Lars


----------



## hasolen (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello Sevenducks.
Did you fix your problems with PMB? I have reasenltly by Sony HDR-SR12E widt PMB, and I have the same problems, even after installing the upgrade of the program. And I could not get an answer from the support. They dont really now what the problem are.


----------



## L Linde (Aug 15, 2011)

After upgrading PMB, I get Browser Stopped message. How do I recover or return to old PMB?


----------

